# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Nese marr  ip  reale ,a mund te perdor 2 pc ne internet ???

## Arbeni2

TUng,,
KAm nje pyetje ,
Rrjetin e kam me post PTK,,
kam  pakon  adsl  4 mega dhe gjithashtu  shfrytezoj  kete internet ne 3   makina kompjuterike  ,
 Nese kerkoj ip  reale apo statike  nga posta ,,kete rrjet do  ta shfrytezoj  vetem  ne nje  pc apo  laptop  apo   do te mundem   njejt si me tani ,, pasiqe  tani modemi ju  jep  rrjet  3  kompjuterave  qe une i kam te kyqur ,,permes  dhcp qe  pastaj  marrin  ip   joreale ,,,dinamike ,,,
dua te bej nje webserver apo  qfardoqofte dhe   a mund te me tregoni  pra  nese ata me japin nje ip reale  ,a do te mund te shfrytezoj njejt si   deri tani rrjetin  ne 3  pc    ne shtepi ,,, apo   vetem  me ip reale  ne vetem nje  pc ,,,,A EGZOSTON  MUNDESIA QE  NJE   PC  TE KETE KETE IP REALE   DHE TE TJERET  TE MARRIN IP  JOREALE  DHE TE SHFRYTEZOJN  DHE  2  PC TE TJERE RRJET ,, 
Frika ime eshte qe  nese me japin  ip reale ,rrjetin do te mund ta shfrytezoj  ne vetem 1 pc  asgje  me teper ,,shpresoj isha i qarte ,,,  
Pres ndihme ,,,
|Faleminderit

----------


## Lexuesi_

> TUng,,
> KAm nje pyetje ,
> Rrjetin e kam me post PTK,,
> kam  pakon  adsl  4 mega dhe gjithashtu  shfrytezoj  kete internet ne 3   makina kompjuterike  ,
>  Nese kerkoj ip  reale apo statike  nga posta ,,kete rrjet do  ta shfrytezoj  vetem  ne nje  pc apo  laptop  apo   do te mundem   njejt si me tani ,, pasiqe  tani modemi ju  jep  rrjet  3  kompjuterave  qe une i kam te kyqur ,,permes  dhcp qe  pastaj  marrin  ip   joreale ,,,dinamike ,,,
> dua te bej nje webserver apo  qfardoqofte dhe   a mund te me tregoni  pra  nese ata me japin nje ip reale  ,a do te mund te shfrytezoj njejt si   deri tani rrjetin  ne 3  pc    ne shtepi ,,, apo   vetem  me ip reale  ne vetem nje  pc ,,,,A EGZOSTON  MUNDESIA QE  NJE   PC  TE KETE KETE IP REALE   DHE TE TJERET  TE MARRIN IP  JOREALE  DHE TE SHFRYTEZOJN  DHE  2  PC TE TJERE RRJET ,, 
> Frika ime eshte qe  nese me japin  ip reale ,rrjetin do te mund ta shfrytezoj  ne vetem 1 pc  asgje  me teper ,,shpresoj isha i qarte ,,,  
> Pres ndihme ,,,
> |Faleminderit



Mundesh vetem fute ne nje router. Edhe mundesh me i lidh jo 1 pc po sa te duash ti .

----------


## Arbeni2

> Mundesh vetem fute ne nje router. Edhe mundesh me i lidh jo 1 pc po sa te duash ti .


po  ta fus ne router ,por pastaj  pc tjer do te marrin  ip tjeter jo kete reale ,,,
deshta nje shpjegim me te mire ,,, ip reale  sipas teje do ta merr routeri  dhe jo  ndonje pc ,,,,po pastaj per web server permes ip reale si tja bej  :P:P

----------


## Force-Intruder

Merr nje switch edhe mbaron pune... lidh deri ne 8 pa problem

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Mundesh vetem fute ne nje router. Edhe mundesh me i lidh jo 1 pc po sa te duash ti .



Atehere merre nje router mikrotik vetem me lana qe eshte e konfiugorn dhe lshon ip tuat private deri ne sa ty ta kana qefi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## tositosi

qfar router mikrotik duhet me marr me intereson edhe mue

----------


## xubuntu

> po  ta fus ne router ,por pastaj  pc tjer do te marrin  ip tjeter jo kete reale ,,,
> deshta nje shpjegim me te mire ,,, ip reale  sipas teje do ta merr routeri  dhe jo  ndonje pc ,,,,po pastaj per web server permes ip reale si tja bej  :P:P


mjafton te kesh porten 80 te hapur te routeri per serverin dhe te kesh konfiguru mir virtualhost, nuk ka problem se serveri ne rrjetin lan ka ip te klasit 192.168.xxx.xxx

----------


## Gogi

Nje pyetje :

Une kam; 2 ipad dhe nje macbook, mirepo praj kohes se kam marr ipad-in e dyte po kam telashe me WIFI, ne kohen sa i kam pasur vetem macbook dhe nje ipad nuk kam pasur telashe me rrjetin e wifi.

Rrjetin e kam me ipko.

A ka ndonje zgjidhje ...

----------


## Aldi1

besoj se telashet qe ke me wi-fi te vijne nga 2 arsye, 1 ose ipko te kufizon nr e kompjuterave qe mund te lidhesh ne internet ne te njejten kohe, ose te jep ndonje ip error, gjithsesi nese ke mundesi te futesh ne modem aty munde te gjesh ndonje zgjidhje persa i perket kufizimit te kompjuterave...

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Atehere merre nje router mikrotik vetem me lana qe eshte e konfiugorn dhe lshon ip tuat private deri ne sa ty ta kana qefi


Pse nje router mikrotik edhe jo nje router te zakonshem, D-Link, netgear, LinkSys etj etj etj?

----------


## user010

Mbase do te konsiderosh edhe dynamic ip:

http://dyn.com/dns/
http://www.crucialp.com/resources/tu...ynamic-dns.php
http://www.no-ip.com/

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Nje pyetje :
> 
> Une kam; 2 ipad dhe nje macbook, mirepo praj kohes se kam marr ipad-in e dyte po kam telashe me WIFI, ne kohen sa i kam pasur vetem macbook dhe nje ipad nuk kam pasur telashe me rrjetin e wifi.
> 
> Rrjetin e kam me ipko.
> 
> A ka ndonje zgjidhje ...



Ipko nuk lejon me shume se 2 mac adresa per klient  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Pse nje router mikrotik edhe jo nje router te zakonshem, D-Link, netgear, LinkSys etj etj etj?


Ben edhe me keta pa kurfar problemi, por sa mujta me kuptu  ky e deshi per shume kompjutera ku mund te ket mundesi edhe per limite te pc-jave tjera apo ndoshta i ka hy mendja te shprendaj wirelesss :P e i duhet limiti per klienta gje qe keto qe i permende ti nuk ta ofrojn.

----------

